# BYU-versus- Washington



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope BYU plays a very good game on Saturday and they come away with the win.    :lol: :mrgreen: I don't think the game is being aired on the MTN so does anyone know any other channels that it might be on?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The game will be on CBS-College. Kick off at 5:00 PM. It is channel 613 on Direct TV. I don't know about Dish or Comcast. It will be broadast in HD.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Gary. It will be an interesting one to watch for sure.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The game will be on CBS-College. Kick off at 5:00 PM. It is channel 613 on Direct TV. I don't know about Dish or Comcast. It will be broadast in HD.


Great, I can DVR it and watch when I get home from elk hunting. 8)



coyoteslayer said:


> I hope BYU plays a very good game on Saturday and they come away with the win.    :lol: :mrgreen: I don't think the game is being aired on the MTN so does anyone know any other channels that it might be on?


Sure you do CS. You wanting BYU to win is like me agreeing that Gold Tips are the best arrow ever made. The winks were unnecessary... I knew you weren't serious.  :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I just set my DVR. I love that feature of Direct TV. Setting the DVR via the internet. 

As far as the game, I'm very cautiously optimistic about it. I am hoping for a Cougar win, but expecting YouDub to win. Here is my reasoning.
-UW-Jake Locker - Senior QB - against the usually suspect undersized and underfast DBs that BYU has. This killed the Cougs last year against Florida State and TCU, and though there is new talent at DB, Logan is still starting. And a 5'9" corner can't get it done against any WR over 6 foot. And a senior QB will exploit that.
-BYU's running game - I think the running game will be good enough, though not spectacular. While Unga will be missed, we'll miss Tonga more. Tonga was the guy picking up blitzes last year. No one on BYU's roster this year can do what Tonga did. 
-Two QB system. Riley sucks. He looks at his primary receiver, and then runs. My only hope is that the first team defense has been practicing against that, so hopefully they'll be prepared for Locker. Riley Nelson will guide several 3 and out drives until Heaps gets to play. Heaps is the only hope we have for a sustained drive of any kind. Heaps may be a freshman, but he's taken more snaps in games in the last 3 years than Nelson.
-Tight end play - This is more an unknown than anything else. Pitta and George were a GREAT TE combo - perhaps the best ever at BYU. With two new guys, there is sure to be a drop-off. But who knows. Total unknown at a position VERY key to BYU offensive success. 
-BYU O-Line - Will be solid when Heaps is in. Not so much when Nelson is in. Heaps is right-handed, and the line are all at their natural/most practiced positions from last year. When Nelson goes in, they flip-flop the line so Renyolds is at right tackle. This puts players essentially in a new position they are not used to playing in real game situations and will prove problematic. 
-History - last time BYU played YouDub, it was the first game in the "QUEST for Perfection". And it took a blocked kick for a loaded BYU team to beat a UW team that didn't win a game. Now UW has the experience and BYU is unproven at EVERY key position. It has me very nervous. Like I said, I'm not expecting a BYU win. But that's why the game is played. Right?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I just set my DVR. I love that feature of Direct TV. Setting the DVR via the internet.
> 
> As far as the game, I'm very cautiously optimistic about it.
> 
> -History - last time BYU played YouDub, it was the first game in the "QUEST for Perfection". And it took a blocked kick for a loaded BYU team to beat a UW team that didn't win a game. Now UW has the experience and BYU is unproven at EVERY key position. It has me very nervous. Like I said, I'm not expecting a BYU win. But that's why the game is played. Right?


Not gonna lie... although BYU has flopped several times against big time competition, this one has me worried.... they just seem to find a way to play the Huskies tough, even in years the Huskies won. It'll for sure be fun to watch though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well...?
The two QB system has me worried as does any mobile QB against the Y defense. My prediction is 31-28 for the Y, i don't know why...

Channel 269 on Comcast.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always heard it said that "if you have a quarterback controversy, you don't have a quarterback."

I REALLY hope that isn't the case here. What I think happened, is when Nelson was recruited, he was promised he'd start after Max Hall left. That was before they signed Heaps. Then they signed Heaps, who is clearly better. But whichever coach it was that made the promise to Nelson feels they owe him something. And my own thought is that Mendenhall figures they'll lose this game anyway, so throw Nelson out there and let the court of fan opinion make the verdict. Last year Nelson had all kinds of chances to prove himself. And all he did was get happy feat and run when his first receiver was covered. 

My guess is that it was Doman that made promises to Nelson. Doman was the last running QB to take snaps at BYU, and he feels a kinship with Nelson. Too bad Nelson doesn't have Luke Staley to pitch it to when he can't make the corner. Starting Nelson keeps the promise, but when he leads 3-4 three and out drives, and Heaps leads a TD drive, it will become clear in front of 65,000 fans AND Nelson that Heaps is the guy. And then Doman is off the hook for any promised playing time to Nelson. 

But hey, that's just me. Like I said in another thread, I'm just some honk on a fishing/hunting website with an opinion. And that is worth about two dried turds in tornado. Nuthin.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Any of you guys going to the game? We'll be parked down by the indoor practice facility a few hours prior to kick-off with a hot grill going if any of you want to stop by, throw some meat on and talk football. 

I'm excited for the game. Not sure what to expect but am hoping for a good showing by the Cougs. 

Shane


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Comrade Duck said:


> Any of you guys going to the game?


Wish I was.... Grew up cheering for BYU and going to the games, but went to school at UW and really grew to like watching them play. For me it's probably the bost interesting game of the year. 
Where will I be? Working!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh ye of little faith! When will you learn? BYU only loses to teams that run a spread offense. Washington hasn't won a road game in like two years. BYU has lost only twice in Provo in the last four years. Even Vegas had BYU favored to win today.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my take on the game.
-Statistically, almost dead even.
- Some sloppy play as would be expected in a first game.
-BYU's running game - in trouble, as no one emerged. It is enemic and will kill us down the road if someone, anyone, doesn't step up. Maybe there just isn't the talent there to do it. I don't know. 
-Two-headed QB - If the game is any indication of how camp has gone, I can see why they haven't named ONE starter. Neither Nelson or Heaps stepped up to show they ARE the guy, but neither played bad enough to show they AREN'T the guy either.Their different styles of play and more importantly, the difference in speed of throw seemed to really throw the receivers off. Riley floats things, and the receivers hold up on routes, and Heaps zips his throws and the receivers can't hold on. I'm not sure the two-QB system hurt them today, but I'm not sure it helped them either. I think either guy, if allowed to play the entire game, would have done better. Just who is it? I hope it gets resolved by the end of the month. 
-Receivers - dropped a lot of passes that hit them right in the hands. The recievers could have made either Nelson or Heaps look really good, but didn't. No one stepped up as the go-to receiver.
-Tight end - Wilson looked pretty good, though he had a few drops. He may come around.
-BYU Defense - Didn't do great, but didn't do bad. Locker caught them for a few big plays. But he's really good too. The defense is plenty good to walk through the MWC, except for UU or TCU.
-Overall - Not a bad first game, not a good first game, but glad to get the win. Today's effort will not beat TCU or Utah. I'm encouraged, but not shouting from the rooftops by any means. UW is fair at best, and I am glad BYU did not lose to them.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Here is my take on the game.
> -... I don't know.
> ...Neither Nelson or Heaps stepped up to show they ARE the guy, but neither played bad enough to show they AREN'T the guy either....
> I'm not sure the two-QB system hurt them today, but I'm not sure it helped them either.... recievers could have made either Nelson or Heaps look really good, but didn't....
> ...


Way to really nail things down GaryFish!  ... :twisted: ... -O|o- ... :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wishy washy aren't I!

But after watching the game, I'm not sure how else to be. I try to be as realistic as possible and that's how I saw the game. I guess I could run around saying "greatest win ever! We belong in the BCS!" like I heard a couple days ago. But it wouldn't be true . I'm probably more glad that BYU didn't lose, than I am that they won, if that makes sense. One game in and I'm not sure I learned anything about this team.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fun game! What impressed me was no turnovers on either side and only 6 penalties is pretty good for an opener. UW is certainly not a great team, so not much of a measuring stick. I did really like how the D shut down UW's O on two 4th down attempts when it really mattered the most. They had a hand full of big plays, but otherwise were pretty consistent. I was just happy to see no major gaping holes with such a young roster. The run D was great on 90% of the plays and hopefully can do so next week. I liked Riley more than I expected; that ability to scramble did work out pretty nicely; he is tough!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

The game ball goes to the defense (how often do we say that about BYU?). After a terrible first half and an embarrassing end to the half where BYU had the Huskies pinned on their 1 yard line on 3rd and 9 and allowed Polk to run it up the gut for 15 yards and then march down the field and hit a 53 yard field goal (great kick BTW, wish Payne could do that!), I thought the Cougar defense came out and played an excellent second half, holding Jake Locker and the Huskies scoreless. Defensive MVP has to be Brian Logan. He had several pass break-ups on crucial downs including one in the end zone that would have given the Huskies the lead. Offensive MVP was definitely JJ Di Luigi. I am puzzled why Gary thinks nobody stepped up in the running game. Di Luigi averaged 5.3 yards per carry on the ground and 20.8 yards per catch!!

On the quarterback situation - I thought both QB's played extremely well. I was amazed how poised and confident Heaps looked as a true freshmen playing in his first Division 1 college football game in front of a huge crowd and playing against his hometown team. He did not look like a freshman at all, and his passes are a thing of beauty. But Nelson came up with the big plays when the Cougars needed them, and his scrambling ability really comes in handy when plays break down. At first I thought that Washington was stacking the box because they did not respect his arm and BYU could not get any yards on the ground, but eventually Nelson starting making plays with his arm and the Huskies had to back off a little and that opened up the running game. And Nelson runs a beautiful option attack. He would be an All-American if he played for an option style offense like Air Force. Nevertheless, this 2 quarterback system simply cannot continue! I think it is no coincidence that the Cougars are experiencing so many dropped passes, even by veteran receivers like Ashworth and Hafoka. Even Jaconbson dropped one that him in the hands. It is like a change-up in baseball where you have Heaps, a righty, who throws a 95 mph fast ball, and then you have Nelson, a lefty, who floats the ball about 20 mph slower. Just as this would confuse even the best hitters in baseball, it is confusing even for the Cougar's best receivers. And BYU is not an option style offense. BYU is and has always been a passing style offense, and Heaps is the quintessential drop back, pocket passer. Nelson should still play as a situational quarterback, but trading possessions with Heaps is going to cause more problems than it solves, and will only stymie the development of both quarterbacks, not to mention cost the Cougars several games.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mm73, I almost forgot about the option; triple option at that. It seemed to work quite well and certainly not something they were expecting; great addition with Nelson.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

An absolutely beautiful evening for football, made even better by the fact that the home team got the win. I sat uneasy as Locker and the rest of the Huskies marched down and scored the first touchdown, but after a few series the Cougs settled in. The running game started off really slow but I thought by the second half they were running pretty well. I don't like the 2 quarterback system but after watching the game last night can appreciate even more how tough the decision must be for the coaching staff. Both guys definitely have their strengths and from what I have been told a lot of Riley's abilities come in the way he leads the team. He's a gamer.

I sat amazed at how comfortable Heaps looked out on the field. He missed on a couple of his passes and his receivers didn't help him on a few others, but for the most part he made all the right reads. The kid has a rifle for an arm also. He is going to be a great qb. With the veteran line in front of him I think he needs to get the majority of the snaps. He fits the mold of the BYU qb. 

Shane


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

CS??


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a couple of thoughts from the game.

1. I've said (not here) from the beginning that the 2 quarterback system is a weakness in coaching. Coaches need to make decisions, that's what they get paid to do. Pick a pony and run it. However, I think this coaching staff does a tremendous job as was evident by the few penalties and lack of turnovers last night. My complaints about the selection (or lack thereof) of a single quarterback are equivalent to pointing to a smudge on a window of a new home.

2. I think Nelson is getting a bad rap in this thread. Last year, his job was to back up Max OR run the ball. He was sent in to run, not to pass. So I don't think the critique that he "looks for his primary receiver" and gets "happy feet" is necessarily a fair characterization of his football prowess. Nelson finished drives last night, Heaps didn't. That's what matters.

However, both quarterbacks look very good. I think the argument that the receivers have a hard time catching the "change-up" passes is an interesting, and probably accurate, analysis of the problems in the receiving core. 

Both Nelson and Heaps are good quarterbacks with bright futures. Bronco should decide which one is best for the program in both the short and long term and go with him.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I just watched the game, DVR rocks! I thought BYU did better than expected. Considering they lost so many big weapons on offense and on the defensive front line, I was very happy with what I saw. 

As for the QB situation; I think Riley has what it takes to be a very good college QB. IMHO, BYU should go with Riley and only use Heaps if Riley gets hurt.

Like I said, I think BYU did very well based on all the new players at key positions. Keeping Locker and the running game in check like they did bodes well for the Y. Is BYU a Top 20 team? Not at this point, but down the road? Time will tell.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS??


Yes, Kyle :lol: :lol:

BYU did have a good showing for a first game, but Washington has lost 12 road games so it isn't to suprising that BYU won. I think Riley should be the starting QB. Jake didn't get the job done. Riley had two 2 TDs.

BYU's offense/defense will be tested a lot more the next few games on the road against Air Force and Florida ST so it's hard to say how good their team is this year with a lot of their starters gone. Nevada could cause a lot of problems at home also.


----------

